# Need line for fax machine, magic Jack?



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I need another line in my office and I was thinking of magic Jack. Has anyone tried this I would just be using it for the fax machine only.


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

Get E-Fax.:thumbsup:


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I have distinctive ring. It is about 5 bucks a month on my land line. It will ring a double ring and I programed the fax to pick up the double ring


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Magic Jack is a waste of money. It would be overpriced if it were free. Distinctive ring is the way I'd go, as long as your fax can be programmed to pick up on it. Fax servers (internet based) can be good or a royal PITA.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've used mj for 3 years, it's been great for phone calls...can't fax on it though (as of a year ago or so). Sound quality is been on par with cell service for me. I don't use the line for business.

After doing some searching online I found that most people couldn't fax, but there were a few who said they could (and everyone else was surprised). Maybe things have changed.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I just have my answering machine set for 2 rings and my fax set for 3 or4. Works just fine, in fact I can't remember whether it's actually 3 or 4 rings because it's been that way for quite a while with no problems. While the outgoing message is playing the fax machine takes over if it's an incoming fax and have never had to hear an annoying fax tone on my answering machine either :thumbsup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

get a brother fax with a built in answering machine. 

The brother (other brands don't work like this) will allow you to plug it into any jack in the system while other phones are plugged into other jacks. The Brother monitors the line, if a call comes in that is a fax, the machine picks it up. When you answer the phone, if it's a fax, hold the line until the fax picks up (a few seconds). If the answering machine answers the line and it's a fax, again the fax will pick up. 

The Brother answering machine allows you to use a single line for voice, fax, and answering machine without the headaches of plugging-unplugging the fax or the requirement of plugging the other phones into the fax machine.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I just use a regular phone line. I have a stand-along answering machine. The fax plugs into that. If I get a fax and I pick up the call, I hear the 'handshake' tone, so I just press the 'start' button on the fax and hang the phone up.

If I'm not home, the fax will detect the handshake and take the call automatically.

No silly Magic Jack, no second phone line, no extra money at all.


----------



## alongston (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know if I would get a whole other line just for a fax machine. I guess it depends on how much you will use it. You can also fax straight from your computer these days.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone know a cheaper way to get a fax line? I don't even use a land line, just a cell phone. Efax is about $20 a month, but that's kind of steep since I only send maybe one fax a month. A trip to the stationary store can be inconvenient though when I'm sitting in the parking lot waiting for it to open at 7:00.


----------



## BPWY (Sep 21, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Does anyone know a cheaper way to get a fax line? I don't even use a land line, just a cell phone. Efax is about $20 a month, but that's kind of steep since I only send maybe one fax a month. I trip to the stationary store can be inconvenient though when I'm sitting in the parking lot waiting for it to open at 7:00.





www.rapidfax.com $10 a month, comes with a free 800 number for your customer,s convenience.

I've been using mine for years.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I send ten to fifteen faxes a day 5 days a week, so I can't use efax. I was thinking about magic Jack because I don't have a phone line and use my cell. But thanks for the input it looks like mj has allot of bad reviews for faxing.


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Does anyone know a cheaper way to get a fax line? I don't even use a land line, just a cell phone. Efax is about $20 a month, but that's kind of steep since I only send maybe one fax a month. A trip to the stationary store can be inconvenient though when I'm sitting in the parking lot waiting for it to open at 7:00.


 
www.ringcentral.com


----------



## BPWY (Sep 21, 2009)

detroit687 said:


> I send ten to fifteen faxes a day 5 days a week, so I can't use efax. I was thinking about magic Jack because I don't have a phone line and use my cell. But thanks for the input it looks like mj has allot of bad reviews for faxing.






Rapidfax that I use is good for 300 pages per month. If I go over that its a few cents each one.

If you send and receive so many faxes that you will exceed the 300 by enough to justify another $10 charge and yet need more pages you could always have two numbers.... with 600 pages per month service.

Use one number for your outbound traffic and another one for your inbound that you give to your clients. I can configure my cover sheet to say what ever I want it to.


----------



## CA & AZ Builder (Dec 22, 2009)

*International calls free to US from MagicJack.*

I can't comment on how effective MagicJack is for a fax but it does have some interesting uses.

I purchased one about a year and a half ago, got the local number in my area assigned (Los Angeles, CA), then brought it with me to Colombia South America over a year ago. I left it with some friends. They can call me or anywhere in the continental US and, mind you, from Colombia South America and it shows up that the call is from a local LA telephone number.

So it does have some interesting side benefits. BTW - The call quality is as good as, if not much better than, a local cell to cell call.

For anyone thinking of doing the same you must take note to PROGRAM the MagicJack BEFORE you bring it anywhere internationally. You can not set it up while in South America. I spend $20. per year for it.

IMHO the MJ has some interesting and cost effective uses but perhaps not as a fax line.

Don The Builder


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a friend who's been using MJ for a couple of years now for his fax line. Though they don't claim it will work for that, he's quite happy with it.


----------

